# When do pin fish and lady fish start to move back in?



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

I am wondering when all the bait fish and other assorted stuff that we like to use will move back in the area it just seems so dead lately I set a pinfish trap out and I left it out for 3 days and nothing! sucks right now.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

water temp...give it a few more weeks...


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Small pinfish are already out. We have been catching them for awhile now in the Bay and around the Harbor on sabikis. We haven't set any traps this year.

Let's see - I went back and looked through our "picture book fishing log" (lol) & it appears that smaller threadfins, small cigar minnows, & blueswere here in April.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

find a hole about 20' to 30' deep and set your pinfish trap out with a crab pot bouy and you will slay the decent sized pins.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

My Only Concern is that some a-hole will steal the trap or take the fish out of it befroe I can get back to it. but I guess I have to take that chance if I want to catch any sort of bait. i loaded it with cut squid last time i set it. maybe I should try some other type of bait.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bladeco (2/26/2008)*My Only Concern is that some a-hole will steal the trap or take the fish out of it befroe I can get back to it. but I guess I have to take that chance if I want to catch any sort of bait. i loaded it with cut squid last time i set it. maybe I should try some other type of bait.


Exactly - and some fools will surely do it. That's another reasonwhy we haven't set ours out this year. In previous years,our pins would be full one day and the next be completely empty. That's when we started putting locks on them. We always have luck with cut up mackerel and/or cigar minnows.


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Pin Fish??? I caught about 22 last night on the octogon pier with my mullet net. There has been some finger mullet also. You get them after dark. on the T pier also in the shallow area.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

You can also drop your trap off almost any bridge, just make sure you have enough line to get it to the bottom. As mentioned before, you probably want to put it in 20'-30' of water. Let it soak an hour or so and pull. If you need some bigger pins you can sabiki then with little bits of squid on the bottom couple hooks while you wait for the trap to fill. I second the mackerel advice, best pinfish bait there is in my opinion. Another bait option is get a block of frozen chum and saw into chunks that will fit into the traps bait cage. You will only get one drop per chunk of chum though. You might want to try a sabiki first to make sure there are some pins around, just keep working across the length of the bridge until you get some bites and drop your trap there. You don't even need a boat for this, you can do it from the bridge.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

they move to deeper water when the water temp drops, ladyfish will start moving in about april/may


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I use 1/4 of a chum block in a old panty hose that my wife puts in the trash. Chum last long and the pin fish come to it.


----------



## billy201 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had good success with chicken necks. They seem to last fairly well and dont fall to pieces when they get waterloged.


----------

